# Corsair XM3 RAM-Modul defekt - Garantieanspruch?



## Brokoli1 (2. August 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe ein defektes 4GB Corsair XMS3 1333er Modul. Kann dieses noch im Rahmen der Garantie getauscht werden? 
Ich weiß leider nicht, wann der RAM gekauft wurde und ich habe auch keine Rechnung. Zudem weiß ich auch nicht, ob dieser einzelne Riegel teil eines Dual-Kits ist. 

Ich hoffe, sie können mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Brokoli1


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Wenn musst du beide Riegel einschicken.

Die meisten Riegel haben mindestens 5 oder 10 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe zum Glück noch beide.

Kann ich dann einfach direkt eine RMA Abwicklung starten?


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Wahrscheinlich wird es nur ohne ne Rechnung schwer.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2015)

Du musst dich über den corsair Support anmelden, eine rma bzw. Ein Ticket eröffnen dann kannst du dieses Kit einfach an corsair nach Holland einschicken. Voraussetzung für die Garantie Abwicklung ist das die Riegel nicht mechanisch beschädigt sein dürfen, also äußerlich unbeschädigt. Nach erhalt deiner Riegel schicken die direkt per express ein neues Kit raus, wenn vorrätig aus Holland o. Ggf. Aus Asien. Wenn es dieses Kit nicht mehr gibt bekommst du ein vergleichbares oder kannst dir eins aus mehreren aussuchen.  Eine Rechnung brauchst du übrigens nicht das klappt so problemlos habs schon oft so durch.
Auch ganz wichtig den Versand nach Holland musste selber tragen und bitte per einschreiben mit Nachweis zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. August 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin so vorgegangen wie drstoecker es beschrieben hat. Nun heißt es abwarten...


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Dann viel Glück.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2015)

Bitte beachten, dass eine Rechnung schon benötigt wird und mit dabei sein sollte. Bei vielen Händlern kann man diese auch noch nachträglich bekommen. Mache auch ohne Rechnung aber gerne die Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf und dann schauen wir was für Möglichkeiten bestehen.


----------

